# GTF question



## Moclobe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have three adult GTF's two are male and one I thought was was female but now I am not sure. 

The two male will readily call when you croak at them but the "female?" didn't until recently and will now croak very occasionally when i "talk" to them.

So do I still have a female or a very shy male?

I have also heard that the male frogs get nuptual pads on their feet does anyone have a good photo of what they look like?

Regards David


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 1, 2004)

I raised my Green Tree Frog for 13 years. I always thought he was a he :lol: But the more I read I think he was a she :lol: My GTF rarely croaked..apart obviously the last time  But I did hear her once in awhile. Is it raining where you are at the moment? That was the only time I ever heard her make a noise. You might still be in luck that she is still a she!

I look with interest with your response for the pads on the males feet.

Cheers,
Luke


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 1, 2004)

the V.h.s meeting onthe weekend had a spokeperson talking about frogs. This very question was raised with him, in which he said that all frogs croak. In gtf's the female as eggs inher belly 90% of the time, even if the eggs arn't furtile they are still there........thats how you tell the sexes apart.....hope this helps in some way


----------



## Moclobe (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: RE: GTF question*



soulweaver said:


> the V.h.s meeting onthe weekend had a spokeperson talking about frogs. This very question was raised with him, in which he said that all frogs croak. In gtf's the female as eggs inher belly 90% of the time, even if the eggs arn't furtile they are still there........thats how you tell the sexes apart.....hope this helps in some way



So how do you check for eggs in the frog's belly?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 1, 2004)

There is one part of this quote below I do not agree with! I believe that the females do, even though rarely, will croak! I'm almost positive mine had a couple of times! Not continuously, but spasmodically! Once or twice then stop! Never to what I used to hear them make when sprayed or even croaked at!



> Usually, White's Tree Frogs may be sexed by the time they are about a year old. Generally, males can be distinguished by their vocalizations, which females do not make. Also, when males are ready to breed, they develop brown nuptial pads on their hands.












> Nuptial pads are brown and slightly raised.



I can't seem to find pictures of these! *Fuscus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :lol: :lol:


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 1, 2004)

didn't realize you were in vic......mentone aquairum, guys name is stuart, ask for him he is the frog guy,nice bloke too.........the aqua is on nepean hwy if u decide to drop in, he's there most days.


----------



## instar (Dec 1, 2004)

Its not a GTF but its nuptial pads

http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...ges?q=+nuptial+pads++&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=G


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

That has to be the longest link i have ever seen inny!!! LOL


----------



## instar (Dec 1, 2004)

LOL Al, No point in half measures! :lol:


----------



## tourett (Dec 2, 2004)

I have two male and 2 female GTFs. One female is very large and has laid eggs before, so I know that she is a female, she croaks every now and then, mostly only one or two croaks in a row but every now and then she'll go off like a male (10 - 15 croaks), I have only heard her do this twice this season. The other smaller female (who I'm pretty sure is a female) also has croaked like a male but only 2-3 times this year.
Of the two males, none of them have nuptial pads and definatley not like the ones in Instars enormous lol link. But at the moment its quite warm in Brisbane and I have been running the rain tank for the past couple of days and the two males are going off. I only run it in the evenings and we are having trouble getting some sleep.
So if it wasn't for the croaking I dont think I could tell the difference, between them, except my breeng female is much larger than all the others.
I dont know if this helps or only serves to confuse you more. If they are adults and the conditions are right the males go off. Its the only sure way to tell.
Tourett


----------



## tourett (Dec 2, 2004)

Soulweaver, I'm really interested in this eggs 90% of the time thing, can you please shed some light on how you might be able to tell if they have eggs please.
Tourett


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 2, 2004)

i don't know for sure,i am giving this info second hand as i have never had frogs. But from what he was saying the eggs can be felt and lumps can be seen, thats what i think he said. i see him every now and then, next time i see him i will be sure to ask him again and then get back to you. Although this won't be for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Moclobe (Dec 2, 2004)

> I have been running the rain tank for the past couple of days



How do you set up a rain tank?

Regards David


----------



## tourett (Dec 3, 2004)

David , you use a small pond pump or even a fish filter to run water up a tube with holes in it to simulate rain.
Tourett.


----------



## instar (Dec 7, 2004)

David Mclobe, heres a pic or three of the male gtf's nuptial pad (mine) Its the small dark area near my thumb. Note: this is not apparent until breedable size and when in the ready!


----------



## rodentrancher (Dec 7, 2004)

Our big girls have a croak now and again, but not like the guys. The girls only croak if we pick em up. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

croaking is nice to hear about 1ce, then it gets REALLY anoying. i had this stupid lil frog in my drain the other night. 3 HRS THE STUPID CROAKED 4!!!!!!!! i couldn't get to sleep. lil prick :?


----------



## tourett (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Instar for the picks, now I know what I'm looking for.Thats the best picks I've seen of them before even though they where a bit fuzzy.
Tourett


----------



## Menagerie (May 18, 2005)

the look that froggie is giving you is priceless :lol:


----------

